# Tein Coilovers



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

on tein coilovers i'm not sure which kinds i should get, i'm not a kinda person who likes to race a whole lot... well if i had something more powerful like a 350Z i prolly would, but aside from that.

i'm just not sure which i should get, from when i look at them and read a bit about them, they all seem somewhat a little similar. i'm lookin for some good tein coilovers where its nothing hardcore. mainly something that can handle Alaska weather, somewhat of a little raceing to it, and something just better and not as gay as my stock suspension.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

get the cheapest ones if you aren't looking for a outragous suspension.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

read the b15 suspension options sticky.


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

okay i checked it out and it didnt really help me, kuz theres a crap load of tein coilovers and what not, i'm prolly gonna use the basic damper. its inexpensive and the fact that i dont do a whole lot of racing. just i'm questionable on the basic one... for reasons i stated before, but them seem a pretty good price.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dude, there are 2 tein coilovers available for the b15. Crapload?

rofl. Go back and read it. Obviously the less features it has, the less it'll cost. Basics are still a good coilover, but for those that don't want dampening adjustment, or for people like yourself who have no idea how to set it properly, the basics are made for.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

and if your running them through the winter make sure to completly cover the threads+locking collars in some type of long lasting grease or teflon/silicon spray to keep any salt from coroding the threads and locking them up.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Sin_Arucard said:


> okay i checked it out and it didnt really help me, kuz theres a crap load of tein coilovers and what not, i'm prolly gonna use the basic damper. its inexpensive and the fact that i dont do a whole lot of racing. just i'm questionable on the basic one... for reasons i stated before, but them seem a pretty good price.


How cold does it normally get in your area?

The BASIC damper, like many performance dampers, uses very thick damper oil. This means in colder temperatures, the increased viscosity of the oil may produce accelerated wear on the valves and cause them to crack (basically blowing the dampers).


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

the winters here in alaska can get mighty cold. i've seen it get to -20, but normally i does remain at a place about 0 degrees. normal range i'd say it 20 - -12 degrees. this in farenhiet mind you, but yeah.

thats my main concern about getting coilovers. kuz it does get cold. but what kinda grease or silicon spray do i apply? is there a certain brand or somethin?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Well, if my memory serves me right, Alaska doesn't get the mass amounts of snow that the northern continental states get.


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

well then ur memory isnt serving u right. kuz i've been living here for 10+ years now. it does get a lot of snow. thats besides the fact. its cold here and i'm wondering about the suspension and how it'll affect it.

i'll be parking it in my garage anyways, but still it snows a lot and pretty heavy here.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Sin_Arucard said:


> thats my main concern about getting coilovers. kuz it does get cold. but what kinda grease or silicon spray do i apply? is there a certain brand or somethin?


If the damper oil thickens due to temperature, you won't be able to do too much about it. If you have a heated garage, you may be ok. Otherwise, I think the ambient temps in your area are too low for you to use the BASICs.


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

hmmm... hopefully when i get another job i'll be able to park somewhere heated or whatever... but since its cold up here during the winter, what coil overs would u recommend?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

What would be a good alternative to Tein's where you would not have to worry about temperature?


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

was that a question or more of a statement implying that there isnt much of an alternative to tein where i wouldnt have to worry about tempurature?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

No, it was a questioning wondering about a good alternative to Tein coilovers. My car will be up north in New York where in the winter time it can get to -40 with windchill. When I get coilovers, I don't want to worry about screwing them up due to temperature.


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

yeah fo real. thats what i'm worrying about. i think i'll be fine when i park it in a garage or something. just i wanna know how badly the weather would affect them if i get them. i had no experience with the suspension area.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Sin_Arucard said:


> yeah fo real. thats what i'm worrying about. i think i'll be fine when i park it in a garage or something. just i wanna know how badly the weather would affect them if i get them. i had no experience with the suspension area.


I'm actually not 100% sure on this one, but I think the AGX's may fare better in the temps that we see during the winter. They're adjustable, and the damping is much softer throught its range than the BASICs. You'll have to check with KYB on that (operating temperature), but that's the first place I'd look in terms of alternatives.


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

> I'm actually not 100% sure on this one, but I think the AGX's may fare better in the temps that we see during the winter. They're adjustable, and the damping is much softer throught its range than the BASICs. You'll have to check with KYB on that (operating temperature), but that's the first place I'd look in terms of alternatives.


okay i never heard of AGX before, but yeah. can ya send a link of the site or whatever? also in alaska, they dont put much salt on roads. so dont think i'll worry much about the whole greasing it or whatever... just more of the cold issues


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Sin_Arucard said:


> okay i never heard of AGX before, but yeah. can ya send a link of the site or whatever? also in alaska, they dont put much salt on roads. so dont think i'll worry much about the whole greasing it or whatever... just more of the cold issues


Oh wait. I just realized that you were asking about suspension for a B15. Never mind on the AGX's then. KYB does not make AGX's for the B15.

Since that's the case, I'd give Tein a call and ask about the operating temperature of their SS dampers. Since they have adjustable damping, you may be able to get away with using them in colder climates.

It also may be worthwhile to give these guys a call:

Hot Bits Suspension

They make a kit for the B15 (listed as "B16" on their site for some reason). They may be able to get you something that's a little more suited towards the colder climate that you guys live in.


----------

